# StubHub ads on 76ers jersey? Do you like it?



## suh0017 (Aug 19, 2016)

StubHub ads on 76ers jersey? Do you like it?












My name is Young Suh and I'm a professor at University of West Georgia.
I'm conducting a research regarding the effect of jersey sponsorship on sport fans' attitudes and behavioral intentions.

I would really appreciate if you go the link below and* take a survey (less than 5 minutes).*

After completing this survey, you will have the option of providing contact information *to be entered in a raffle for a $100 gift card to Amazon.com* 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/MJT6VKP

Please let me know if you have any suggestion or question.

Thank you guys!


----------

